# :cry:



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

A lady in another pg loss/stillbirth group I visit has lost her son, Declan. She was just shy of 25 weeks. She lost her daughter at 24 weeks last June. I'm just . . . speechless and heartbroken. The moment I saw her update (she went to the hospital due to lack of movement and she couldn't locate his heartbeat on the doppler) my heart just sank and I bawled. We belonged to the same due date group and my worst fear since the start of this pregnancy is losing another baby. I can't believe she's going through this again.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

OMG.







How horrible.


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

I have no words... but I couldn't read and not respond.








I can't even imagine...


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

it really isn't fair for it to happen once, but more than once is just crual,

i really hope that she gets through this ok,

Jools


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

How heartbreaking..my thoughts are w/her and her family.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh no.. I think it's all of our worst fears.. shouldn't we get a free pass? Isn't ONE baby enough? I'm so sorry for her loss.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

oh, god. i'm so sorry for her and it just scares me to death about getting pg again.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

That makes me so sad. I hate to hear someone has lost one baby, but to lose another one, so close and so far along. It's just not fair. *hugs*


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so sad for her.
















Declan


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Awful, awful, awful.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

How horrible.







Isn't once hard enough?


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Britt - you gave me a heart attack, I worried immediately that something had happened to your baby. I'm sorry to hear about this other mama. Once is too much, twice, well....it just shouldn't happen.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

My heart breaks for her. May she somehow find the strength to overcome and live through this once again.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

not fair!








not fair!








it's too scary and sad to think about... my brain goes immediately to why? why? why? does she have any idea why twice? too cruel.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh no, not again, not again!







You start thinking/believing lightning can't possibly strike twice in the same place, and then it does. Makes you crazy. I'm so sorry for your friend. It's horrible to know the stats and to realize just how many women this happens to every.single.day.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbeyWH* 
not fair!








not fair!








it's too scary and sad to think about... my brain goes immediately to why? why? why? does she have any idea why twice? too cruel.

I wondered what the cause was with her daughter's death, but she said they never found a cause.







And then to lose her son just a year later. I really, really hope they look further and can give them an answer.

What sucks is that she went to the hospital not long before losing him because she felt a decrease in his movements. She told the doctor about her fears and he basically brushed her off. Since his heartbeat was there when she was last in the hospital her concerns were brushed off. She wanted an ultrasound and was given an appt. in two weeks. She pushed for one sooner, but decided to head back to the hospital because she just had a feeling something wasn't right. And of course the doctor was stunned that he had died because he was alive a day or two before. She wanted the ultrasound. They could have done an NST and BPP. That would have told them how he was doing and then they would have seen that he wasn't moving a lot and was declining.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
I wondered what the cause was with her daughter's death, but she said they never found a cause.







And then to lose her son just a year later. I really, really hope they look further and can give them an answer.

What sucks is that she went to the hospital not long before losing him because she felt a decrease in his movements. She told the doctor about her fears and he basically brushed her off. Since his heartbeat was there when she was last in the hospital her concerns were brushed off. She wanted an ultrasound and was given an appt. in two weeks. She pushed for one sooner, but decided to head back to the hospital because she just had a feeling something wasn't right. And of course the doctor was stunned that he had died because he was alive a day or two before. She wanted the ultrasound. They could have done an NST and BPP. That would have told them how he was doing and then they would have seen that he wasn't moving a lot and was declining.

ugh! not the answer i was hoping for. i know the hardest thing about these losses are that sometimes it is just unknown and ultimately always out of our control. but i like to operate sometimes under the illusion that the more i learn and understand about what can go wrong and the WHY then i feel a pregnancy can be managed and a healthy baby can be achieved. but when there is a big *?* it makes me scared and crazy!

there has to be some rare clotting problem there? right? i got a whole host of blood work done after losing Milos then when i went to my fertility dr. once we were ready to begin ttc he had me do a couple more that aren't usually done by most drs.

i really hope she gets some info that can help lead to her baby-moon and if she finds out the painful WHY! will you let us know? ((((HUGS))))


----------

